# Our Amazing Pugzu Snug The Shug



## snugtheshug (Nov 8, 2013)

Here are a few images of our Snug who is 8 month old Pugzu. She has a few youtube videos of her doing some tricks. She is our 1st puppy and I have tried her from 7 weeks and love training her which is why I'm aiming to become a profession dog trainer.


----------

